# كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح؟



## Fadie (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*تخيل*

*نعم...تخيل*

*تخيل زهرة تفتحت اوراقها فى الصباح و كانت رائعة الجمال*

*و تخيل ان مكانها كان فى السماء كالشمس تشع اشراقا و جمالا*

*ما رأيك بتلك الزهرة؟؟؟*

*بكل تأكيد ستقول يالها من زهرة رائعة حقا*

*و لكن ما رأيك ان هذه الزهرة....سقطت من السماء و ذبلت اوراقها و بعد ان كانت ناصعة البياض تشع جمالا و اشراقا صارت سوداء و ذهب جمالها و اصبحت قبيحة المنظر*

*هل تعرف لماذا؟؟؟*

*لندع الكتاب المقدس يجيب*

*اشعياء14*

*كيف سقطت من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح.كيف قطعت الى الارض يا قاهر الامم*

*وانت قلت في قلبك اصعد الى السموات ارفع كرسيي فوق كواكب الله واجلس على جبل الاجتماع في اقاصي الشمال*

*اصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب.اصير مثل العلي*

*لكنك انحدرت الى الهاوية الى اسافل الجب*

*+ + +*

*هل رأيت كيف كانت زهرة بنت الصبح؟؟؟*

*هل تعرف من المقصود هنا؟؟؟*

*ابليس...!*

*نعم...ابليس...هل رأيت كم كان جميلا و رائعا و لكن بسبب الخطية تحول هذا الجمال الى قبح و شر عظيم و بعد ان كان يسكن اعالى السماوات تحت قدمى الخالق اصبح فى سحيق الهاوية*

*انه الكبرياء*

*قد تظن ان هذا شىء عادى و قد نرى اليوم من سمات الشخصيات الكبرياء و نرى انه شىء بسيط او خطية صغيرة*

*و لكن هل رأيت ماذا فعل الكبرياء بأبليس؟؟؟*

*راجع نفسك و اجلس فى هدوء و اخلع عن ثوب الانسان العتيق و اترك الكبرياء و كن انسانا متواضعا ولا تفخر بقدراتك او مواهبك و تذكر ان هذه القدرات و الملكات و المواهب هى عطية من الله و ليس بقدرتك*

*و وعد الرب أمين*

*فاذا تواضع شعبي الذين دعي اسمي عليهم وصلّوا وطلبوا وجهي ورجعوا عن طرقهم الردية فانني اسمع من السماء واغفر خطيتهم وابرئ ارضهم*

*(2اخ7:14)*

*و هذه كلمة حكيم الزمان سليمان*

*تواضع الروح مع الودعاء خير من قسم الغنيمة مع المتكبرين.*

*(ام16:17)*

*و تذكر وصية رسول المسيحية بولس*

*بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول اناة محتملين بعضكم بعضا في المحبة*

*(اف4:2)*

*اصلى للرب لكى يمنحنا جميعا روح التواضع لنقيم ضعاف النفوس*

*+ + +*​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوي يا فادي

ربنا يدينا اننا نكون دايما متواضعين ونبتعد عن الخطية

الرب يعوضك*


----------

